# Motorola TSX on ebay



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

The asking price on this is pretty steep! In comparison, this really shows what bargain Joris got for his Gord Fraser bike!

http://cgi.ebay.com/60CM-EDDY-MERCK...ryZ98084QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

And those Columbus fork stickers are pretty ugly :crazy:


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

*Bling bling....*

But the double chromed chain stays are pretty sweet......


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

Are you done building your MXL yet?


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

Build of the frame and components are done, but I still have to build the wheels. Will probably be early '07 before I get it out on the road, but I'll post pictures when I'm done.


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

Currently there are tons of Merckx steel frames on ebay! I think a couple Telecom color ones. There is even another 10th Anniversary TSX!!


----------

